
Ask HN: Electronic Tool Booth - bixcoito
Every time I pass an electronic tool booth with RFID tag on the car always amazes me how fast it reads, verify if active and other stuff and opens for the car on moving. How this actually work and how’s the latency is so small?
======
pmdulaney
The word you want is "toll" not "tool".

